# Thursday



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2015)

Any one of for Killington or Cannon?


----------



## JimG. (Apr 14, 2015)

Will be at K Fri-Sun.


----------



## reefer (Apr 15, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Any one of for Killington or Cannon?



I should be there. Definitely skiing, was considering MRG as a possibility.


----------

